

Women more likely to date men with iPhones - jmillerinc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/21/54-of-women-more-likely-to-date-men-with-iphones-says-iphone-retailer/

======
FluidDjango
Local survey results: 100% of males in my IT department said they were less
likely to date women who based their dating decisions on men's phone
preferences.

------
iamdave
> "Hear that, Michael Arrington?"

I completely forgot about the ridiculous iPhone/Gender Dating poll the minute
I read that line. Did a TC staff writer just really take a pop shot at
Arrington? This can only get good.

